# Opinions on Kinlin rims



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

I've been looking at replacing some worn out Open Pro rims and am intrigued by the Kinlin rims, specifically the XR-270. These would be on my primary training wheels and are subject to lots of potholes and the other joys of living in the city. I'm about 70 kg. I was looking at going with a slightly deeper rim than the Open Pro for the durability and rigidity but don't want to add weight.

The reason I'm asking about Kinli is that I'm mostly just familiar with rims from the major players like Mavic, DT Swiss, etc. The Kinlin rim seem nice for the price vs the weight.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

They are my favorite alloy rims hands down. They are lighter and stronger than any other rim out there.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Yep... they beat everything else on weight, and I've never seen eyelet cracks on the 30mm versions which has been out several years.


----------



## skiezo (Apr 5, 2007)

I really like the sun rims. I have a set of wheels that have 15000 miles on them that were built by speed dream wheels. They are the assault rims and have been builtproof.
You do not hear much about sun rims but both sets I have have been great.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

allenpg said:


> I've been looking at replacing some worn out Open Pro rims and am intrigued by the Kinlin rims, specifically the XR-270. These would be on my primary training wheels and are subject to lots of potholes and the other joys of living in the city. I'm about 70 kg. I was looking at going with a slightly deeper rim than the Open Pro for the durability and rigidity but don't want to add weight.
> 
> The reason I'm asking about Kinli is that I'm mostly just familiar with rims from the major players like Mavic, DT Swiss, etc. The Kinlin rim seem nice for the price vs the weight.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


I have a set of custom wheelset built with XR-300 (w/DT Swiss 240 and CX-Rays) and it has become my favorite.
I'm 180lbs and I find them stiff, comfortable, durable and light (1460 grams).


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

+ 1 on the above, I have the same set up in a 24/28 spoke set up and they are everything I could want.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

bomb proof!!! there are many wheel builders on this site that can hook you up.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

cpark said:


> I have a set of custom wheelset built with XR-300 (w/DT Swiss 240 and CX-Rays) and it has become my favorite.
> I'm 180lbs and I find them stiff, comfortable, durable and light (1460 grams).


What's your spoke count F/R on these?


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I weigh about the same, 178, and I have similar wheels on three bikes but built with WI hubs, except one rear is a 28 hole powertap. Fronts are 18 and 20 both radially laced and one 24 laced 2X. Rears are all 24 laced 2X, except the Powertap which is 28 laced 2X. All these wheels have been great and the rims have held up very well. Hard to beat them for the price.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Wines of WA said:


> What's your spoke count F/R on these?


20/24.

Front is laced radially and rear is 2X.

If I do it over, I'd go with XR-270 with 24/28.


----------



## MrTiles (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm considering lacing up some new DA hubs to XR-200s. Was thinking radial lace the front in 24h and radial lace rear non-DS and 2x DS, 28h. Was going to spring for CX Ray spokes. Thoughts? Speculation on weight of the wheels?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I would lace the rear 3x both sides. In a 28 hole the 3x will provide better power transfer. There is no reason to do a ND radial because it does not not do a whole lot for the stiffness of the wheel laterally and makes it mushier under power. Radial elbows out on the front would be ideal. Here is a weight quote.

Kinlin xr200 24/28 
Alloy nips
Sapim Cxray spokes
DA hubs
weight 1398 grams

BTW if your going to spend that kind of $ on hubs they might as well be light. I would opt for some lighter hubs. If your not too concerned about hub weight then Get some white Industries hubs. They will be about 30 grams lighter than the DAs and will cost significantly less. The WI hubs are just as durable and stiff as the DAs.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Wines of WA said:


> What's your spoke count F/R on these?


I weight 172lbs and I am on DT 240s/KinLin 30 20/24 wheels. NO issues at all!

Radial Front and 2X GS/NGS. I am using DT Aerolite spokes.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

cpark said:


> 20/24.
> 
> Front is laced radially and rear is 2X.
> 
> If I do it over, I'd go with XR-270 with 24/28.


Why would you choose XR-270 over XR-300?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Wines of WA said:


> Why would you choose XR-270 over XR-300?


Just to save a few grams... not that it would help me much in the hills.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> I weight 172lbs and I am on DT 240s/KinLin 30 20/24 wheels. NO issues at all!
> 
> Radial Front and 2X GS/NGS. I am using DT Aerolite spokes.


with what kind of mileage?


----------



## MrTiles (Feb 28, 2005)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I would lace the rear 3x both sides. In a 28 hole the 3x will provide better power transfer. There is no reason to do a ND radial because it does not not do a whole lot for the stiffness of the wheel laterally and makes it mushier under power. Radial elbows out on the front would be ideal. Here is a weight quote.
> 
> Kinlin xr200 24/28
> Alloy nips
> ...


Dude, you are a wealth of info - I mean that. I sent you a pm earlier today, did you get it?


----------



## MrTiles (Feb 28, 2005)

dbl post


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> I weight 172lbs and I am on DT 240s/KinLin 30 20/24 wheels. NO issues at all!
> 
> Radial Front and 2X GS/NGS. I am using DT Aerolite spokes.


G-rive Side/Non-G-rive Side? 

I've got the same set up but with internal nipples. They are perfect!


----------



## carlhulit (Nov 5, 2005)

are either of the kinlins 270 or 300 available in silver that would match a mavic?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

carlhulit said:


> are either of the kinlins 270 or 300 available in silver that would match a mavic?


Both are


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

den bakker said:


> with what kind of mileage?


Over 7K now.


----------



## boldaddy (Oct 13, 2008)

*second that*

I weigh a tad over 200 lbs and have put about 3k miles on a set of Kinlin XR-300s. The are great.


----------



## boldaddy (Oct 13, 2008)

*why 3x*



Zen Cyclery said:


> I would lace the rear 3x both sides. In a 28 hole the 3x will provide better power transfer. There is no reason to do a ND radial because it does not not do a whole lot for the stiffness of the wheel laterally and makes it mushier under power. Radial elbows out on the front would be ideal....
> 
> I'm building a set of XR-300's with 2x front and rear. Your post has me worried. I currently ride 24/28 with 2x and they've worked fine. Am I pushing my luck?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

28h rear wheels are commonly laced 2x. My XR300's are laced 1x DS and 2x NDS, and they're stiff and responsive. Stiffer than wheels ive laced up 2x on both sides (that has more to do with geometry though). 

You're not pushing your luck at all, thats a solid setup.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Does anyone know of a site that lists the various rims, their dimensions, features, materials, etc? I've searched several times and have found nothing about Kinlin other than what's on wheel builder's sites. Does Kinlin itself have a website?


----------



## thprice (Oct 12, 2011)

vagabondcyclist said:


> Does anyone know of a site that lists the various rims, their dimensions, features, materials, etc? I've searched several times and have found nothing about Kinlin other than what's on wheel builder's sites. Does Kinlin itself have a website?


Not aware of any Kinlin web presence. Suggest stay with wheel builder sites such as BikeHubStore.com


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

I see this is a very old pot 2009. I know nothing of the Kinlin rims. What is their strongest lightest(oxy moron) now for gravel grinding 700 x 40 tires with disc brakes?

Zman


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Zurichman said:


> I see this is a very old pot 2009. I know nothing of the Kinlin rims. What is their strongest lightest(oxy moron) now for gravel grinding 700 x 40 tires with disc brakes?
> 
> Zman


In my opinion, they offer very good value.
It looks like XR-31T might be what you are looking for.
It looks very sturdy and Fairwheelbike.com has it on sale for $40 a piece now.


----------

